# My mates Caiman



## veektooru (Jul 16, 2016)

My mate just picked up a beautiful little Caiman.


----------



## MonBon (Mar 1, 2017)

It's so cute, where did he get it?

Sent from my 5056X using Tapatalk


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

MonBon said:


> It's so cute, where did he get it?
> 
> Sent from my 5056X using Tapatalk


The pub judging by that carpet and pool table :lol2:

Hope he's got a licence?


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

Stephen P said:


> The pub judging by that carpet and pool table :lol2:
> 
> Hope he's got a licence?


Aye definitely looks like they're "showing off" at the pub pics.


Beautiful little bugger though.


----------



## veektooru (Jul 16, 2016)

He brought it over to show me and I happen to live in a pub


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

veektooru said:


> He brought it over to show me and I happen to live in a pub


Um, possibly not the most sensible of things to be doing.


----------



## veektooru (Jul 16, 2016)

Probably not but it's not like he's ever gonna be able to do this again.


----------



## Debbie1962 (Dec 5, 2008)

Blimey dunno about cute lol. Maybe cuter without those teeth. Seriously though nice specimen.


----------



## MonBon (Mar 1, 2017)

Do u need a licence in the UK/Ireland? (Assuming that's where your from) 

Sent from my 5056X using Tapatalk


----------



## Ex0tic (Sep 12, 2016)

Not in the Irish part of Ireland I don't believe. But Of course in the UK you have to. That could still take a finger or 2 off believe it or not.


----------



## veektooru (Jul 16, 2016)

It wouldn't be the initial bite that would be the problem it's when he tries to tear the flesh off, that's when you run into problems!


----------



## GT2540 (Jan 31, 2012)

veektooru said:


> It wouldn't be the initial bite that would be the problem it's when he tries to tear the flesh off, that's when you run into problems!


No, it's the initial bite. They clamp on


----------



## veektooru (Jul 16, 2016)

GT2540 said:


> No, it's the initial bite. They clamp on


You're probably right, the little fella doesn't look crazy powerful yet but looks can be deceiving.


----------



## Ex0tic (Sep 12, 2016)

As I said, That little one could easily take a couple fingers off


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

For Christ's sake, it's things like this that are going to be the end of an absolutely brilliant part of exotic animal keeping.

You'll probably find that this is a direct breach of his Public Liability Insurance, for starters. Not taping the jaws together is also likely a breach of the licence conditions. Exposing the general public to Dangerous Wild Animals requires risk assessments, additional insurance cover and protocols, of which I'd put money on neither of these things existing.

Local Authorities have been known to view these forums, so posting threads like this isn't a good idea. This is a stupid post for multiple reasons.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

Lovely little caiman. 
They can move surprisingly fast at dinner time though. 

I agree though, probably wasn't the most sensible thing to take it to a pub setting but it is a nice specimen and looks feisty enough.


----------



## veektooru (Jul 16, 2016)

ViperLover said:


> For Christ's sake, it's things like this that are going to be the end of an absolutely brilliant part of exotic animal keeping.
> 
> You'll probably find that this is a direct breach of his Public Liability Insurance, for starters. Not taping the jaws together is also likely a breach of the licence conditions. Exposing the general public to Dangerous Wild Animals requires risk assessments, additional insurance cover and protocols, of which I'd put money on neither of these things existing.
> 
> Local Authorities have been known to view these forums, so posting threads like this isn't a good idea. This is a stupid post for multiple reasons.


I was just trying to share some pictures of a beautiful animal. Next time I won't bother


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

veektooru said:


> I was just trying to share some pictures of a beautiful animal. Next time I won't bother


I'm sure you'll get over it.

Showing off an unrestrained Caiman in a public house during business hours, which is clearly in direct breach of PLI and licencing conditions, and thus breaking the law, is not a good image for reptile keeping. Posting this on a forum puts the behaviour in the spot light, and it must be condemned.

Campaigns such as _Hands Off Our Hobby_ mean absolutely nothing, if reptile keepers aren't prepared to stand up for what's right, even if it makes them unpopular!


----------

